# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  نصر الله

## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شو هاظ نصر الله و هوه صغير ؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو هاظ نصر الله و هوه صغير ؟؟


اه يا ابن العم.... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ملكة الليل

ليش يعني مفتخر بنصر الله؟!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مهما عمل من مواقف لكن اله هدف بفلسطين .. وبضل اسمه شيعي ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مهما عمل من مواقف لكن اله هدف بفلسطين .. وبضل اسمه شيعي ..


و بظل اسمه مسلم ..

بعدين مبدأ الرفض الكلي خطأ .. الرسول كان يتعامل مع الغير اقتصاديا و اجتماعيا و عسكريا 

الأسير اللي اتحرر ما بهمه اللي حرره شيعي ولا سني بهمه الحرية ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> و بظل اسمه مسلم ..
> 
> بعدين مبدأ الرفض الكلي خطأ .. الرسول كان يتعامل مع الغير اقتصاديا و اجتماعيا و عسكريا  
> 
> الأسير اللي اتحرر ما بهمه اللي حرره شيعي ولا سني بهمه الحرية ..


 
انا ما حكيت عن التعامل ..
بعدين المسلم بكون سني فقط  بتبع نهج الرسول الكريم ..
وخطر الشيعة على المسلمين وعلى اهل السنة متل خطر النصارى و اليهود ..

----------


## عُبادة

> مهما عمل من مواقف لكن اله هدف بفلسطين .. وبضل اسمه شيعي ..





> انا ما حكيت عن التعامل ..
> بعدين المسلم بكون سني فقط  بتبع نهج الرسول الكريم ..
> وخطر الشيعة على المسلمين وعلى اهل السنة متل خطر النصارى و اليهود ..


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا ما حكيت عن التعامل ..
> بعدين المسلم بكون سني فقط بتبع نهج الرسول الكريم ..
> وخطر الشيعة على المسلمين وعلى اهل السنة متل خطر النصارى و اليهود ..



ما انتي رافضة اكثر من التعامل .. انتي رافضة الانتصارات اللي حققها 

الدول العربية مجتمعه ما قدرت تحقق هالانتصارات .. وهاي حقيقة اعترفت فيها اسرائيل نفسها 

أما خطر الشيعة فأنا مش عالم بالدين حتى أناقشك .. لكن بالنهاية همه مسلمين

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ما انتي رافضة اكثر من التعامل .. انتي رافضة الانتصارات اللي حققها  
> الدول العربية مجتمعه ما قدرت تحقق هالانتصارات .. وهاي حقيقة اعترفت فيها اسرائيل نفسها  
> 
> أما خطر الشيعة فأنا مش عالم بالدين حتى أناقشك .. لكن بالنهاية همه مسلمين


 
والله ؟؟
مش شرط تكون عالم بالدين لتناقش خطر الشيعة هاي شغلة ما بدها تفكير اصلا ..
بتنكر خطرهم على مجتمعنا ؟؟
الشيعة يالي بحكولك انه الزنا حلال بشروط !! شو بتتأمل منهم يعني ؟

ماشي حققوا نصر للامة بس كله محسوب عندهم .. والهم اهدافهم الخاصة ..
اقرا عنهم محمد بتعرف لحالك ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بيان لعلماء السعودية: الشيعة خطر على الأمة الإسلامية



حسن نصر الله الامين العام لحزب الله اللبنانى الشيعي الرياض :


حذر علماء الدين السنة من خطورة الشيعة ودورهم في زعزعة استقرار البلدان الإسلامية وممارسة عمليات الاعتداء على أهل السنة، وذلك قبل أيام من مؤتمر إسلامي دعا إليه العاهل السعودي الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز.
وفي بيان مصاغ بكلمات قوية- حصلت شبكة الاخبار العربية "محيط" على نسخة منه - كشف 22 من علماء الدين الإسلامي في المملكة العربية السعودية خطورة جماعة حزب الله المدعومة من إيران، وأماطت اللثام عن محاولة خداع الأمة الإسلامية بأن هذه الجماعة الشيعية تناهض اليهود والأمريكيين.
وقال المصادر إن هذا البيان نشر الأحد على أكثر من موقع إسلامي على شبكة الإنترنت ومن بين الموقعين عليه الشيخ ناصر العمر أحد علماء السنة البارزين في المملكة العربية السعودية، ويعتبر البيان استمرارًا لبيانات سابقة مشابهة تحذر من الخطر المتمثل في المطامع الشيعية بالبلدان الإسلامية.
وذكر مسئول حكومي سعودي أن علماء السنة الذين أصدروا البيان لا يمثلون المؤسسة الدينية الرسمية في السعودية، وليس بالضرورة أن وجهات نظرهم التي تضمنها البيان تعكس رأي الحكومة السعودية.
ورأى المراقبون في هذا البيان دليلاً على تنامي وعي علماء السنة بمدى التهديد الذي يمثله الشيعة لاسيما بعد الأحداث الدامية التي شهدها العراق، ثم تصرفات جماعة حزب الله اللبنانية واعتداءاتها على مناطق أهل السنة في لبنان.
وفي بيانهم، أكد علماء الدين الإسلامي أن الشيعة يتعمدون انتهاك حقوق المسلمين السنة في مناطقهم، واستشهد البيان بإيران والعراق في التأكيد على أن الشيعة لو تمكنوا من السيطرة فسيمارسون الإذلال والاعتداء بشكل متواصل بحق أهل السنة لأنهم يبذرون الدمار والفساد بين المسلمين ويزعزعون الاستقرار والأمن في الدول الإسلامية مثل اليمن.

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بالبدايه بشكركوا على التعليقات , 

بالواقع انا بنظر للموضوع من زاويه بوافق فيها رأي محمد , نصر الله من بداية عهده لليوم بشكل خطر كبير على اسرائيل وما بدي اذكر مواقف لانه حرب صيف 2006 اكبر دليل , الجيش الاسرائيلي من تأسيسه بشكل قوه عظمى بوجه العرب وجميع الدول العربيه بتعتبره بعبع , اضف الى ذلك عزيزي القارئ بغض النظر عن المذهب وغيره من الفروق بجمعنا دين واحد وهدف واحد وكلمة لا اله الا الله جمعتنا وبدنا نقدر ونتحترم هالشي من داخلنا بغريزتنا نطبقه ايد وحده ضد عدونا , اما بالنسبه للخطر الشيعي المزعوم انتصروا على الخطر الصهيوني واهدموا المستوطنات ودافعوا عن الاقصى والمقدسات الاسلاميه والمسيحيه وبعدين بطلعلكوا تحكولي سني وشيعي وبصير الكوا عين , كلامي موجه لكل شخص بنظر نظرة سني شيعي وبنسى انه هدفنا بتحقق كمسلمين ايد وحده والخلافات تدرج ضمن قائمه ثانويه او ممكن تكون بعد ثانويه .

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> والله ؟؟
> مش شرط تكون عالم بالدين لتناقش خطر الشيعة هاي شغلة ما بدها تفكير اصلا ..
> بتنكر خطرهم على مجتمعنا ؟؟
> الشيعة يالي بحكولك انه الزنا حلال بشروط !! شو بتتأمل منهم يعني ؟
> 
> ماشي حققوا نصر للامة بس كله محسوب عندهم .. والهم اهدافهم الخاصة ..
> اقرا عنهم محمد بتعرف لحالك ..


قصدي انه ما بقدر افتيلك اياها اذا الشيعة جد خطر و جد كفار او لا ، مع انه مطلع و بعرف تاريخهم و مذاهبهم و كل قواعدهم بس " اسرعكم الى الفتوى اسرعكم الى النار " 

بس انا ضد هاي الفكرة .. انه نترك امريكا و اسرائيل و كانه ما ظللنا مشكله الا الشيعة .. بالاخر همه مسلمين و انا مصر على هاي النقطة 

و همه مذاهب كثير و في مذاهب بتكفر بعض و مذهب ضيق هذا اللي بتحكي عنه اللي بحلل الزنا 

و يا ستي قبل فترة سمعنا عن فتوى من دار الازهر بتحلل انه ربة المنزل " ترضع " العامل بالبيت حتى يصير محرم 
اذا بدهم الشيعة بمسكو هاي الفتوى و بحكو السنة كفار .. بس طبعا كلنا استنكرنا هاي الفتوى و حكينا عنها مش صحيحة 

بالنهاية مش احنا اللي منقرر اذا كفار او لا همه بحكو اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله ، الله اللي بحكم عليهم مش احنا 

الامة الاسلامية في اخطار كثير عليها من تجاه الغرب ، خلينا نخلص من الغرب بالاول بعدين منلتفت لغيرهم

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مش رح تكون يا عمار اكثر خبرة وعلم من علماء المسلمين  ( السنة )..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> قصدي انه ما بقدر افتيلك اياها اذا الشيعة جد خطر و جد كفار او لا ، مع انه مطلع و بعرف تاريخهم و مذاهبهم و كل قواعدهم بس " اسرعكم الى الفتوى اسرعكم الى النار " 
> 
> بس انا ضد هاي الفكرة .. انه نترك امريكا و اسرائيل و كانه ما ظللنا مشكله الا الشيعة .. بالاخر همه مسلمين و انا مصر على هاي النقطة  
> و همه مذاهب كثير و في مذاهب بتكفر بعض و مذهب ضيق هذا اللي بتحكي عنه اللي بحلل الزنا  
> و يا ستي قبل فترة سمعنا عن فتوى من دار الازهر بتحلل انه ربة المنزل " ترضع " العامل بالبيت حتى يصير محرم 
> اذا بدهم الشيعة بمسكو هاي الفتوى و بحكو السنة كفار .. بس طبعا كلنا استنكرنا هاي الفتوى و حكينا عنها مش صحيحة  
> بالنهاية مش احنا اللي منقرر اذا كفار او لا همه بحكو اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله ، الله اللي بحكم عليهم مش احنا  
> 
> الامة الاسلامية في اخطار كثير عليها من تجاه الغرب ، خلينا نخلص من الغرب بالاول بعدين منلتفت لغيرهم


 
فهمني من يالي استنكر ؟؟
مين احنا يعني ؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بيان لعلماء السعودية: الشيعة خطر على الأمة الإسلامية
> 
> 
> 
> حسن نصر الله الامين العام لحزب الله اللبنانى الشيعي الرياض :
> 
> 
> حذر علماء الدين السنة من خطورة الشيعة ودورهم في زعزعة استقرار البلدان الإسلامية وممارسة عمليات الاعتداء على أهل السنة، وذلك قبل أيام من مؤتمر إسلامي دعا إليه العاهل السعودي الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز.
> وفي بيان مصاغ بكلمات قوية- حصلت شبكة الاخبار العربية "محيط" على نسخة منه - كشف 22 من علماء الدين الإسلامي في المملكة العربية السعودية خطورة جماعة حزب الله المدعومة من إيران، وأماطت اللثام عن محاولة خداع الأمة الإسلامية بأن هذه الجماعة الشيعية تناهض اليهود والأمريكيين.
> ...


و نفس جامعة الازهر حللت الحرب على العراق !!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بعدين مش انا يالي افتيت يا استاذ محمد ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> فهمني من يالي استنكر ؟؟
> مين احنا يعني ؟


الشعب الاسلامي .. المسليمن البسطاء .. انا و انتي يعني

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بعدين مش انا يالي افتيت يا استاذ محمد ..


مين حكى انك افتيتي ؟؟ 

بعدين كلمة " استاذ " بتبين انك احتديتي شوي 

بالنهاية هذا نقاش و انتي حرة برايك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اكيد انا حره برأيي وانتو حرين برأيكو ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مش رح تكون يا عمار اكثر خبرة وعلم من علماء المسلمين ( السنة )..


 علماء المسلمين السنه الي حللوا الحرب على العراق وحللوا القبلات وغيره وغيره , انا حكيتلك رأيي الشخصي ومقتنع تماما

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم

نحن لا نربط الإسلام بفعل أبناءه .. بل بعموم أقوال وأفعال أهل السنة.. وكذا عند الشيعة فلا نناقش الأفعال الفردية بل بعموم عمل وأقوال علماء الشيعة.

وكبار وعلماء الشيعة يتفقون معنا بوحدانية الله ورسالة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكننا ما نختلف معهم فيه ما بعد ذلك..
فهم يقومون بنقد أعمال حكام الدول التي يتمسك أهلها بالسنة وربط ذلك بالمذهب السني .. والحقيقة أنه ليس من المهم أن ندافع عن حاكم من الحكام الحاليين أو نناقش مع الشيعة فساده من صلاحه .. المهم أن نركز على مناقشة أصول الاعتقاد .

لذلك قبل أن نعتز بقاداتهم كان من باب أولى الإعتزاز بقادات الأمة الأولين، أو قاداتها المجاهدين الحاليين.. وإيضا قبل الخوض بالدفاع عنهم أن نعرف أفعالهم وأهدافهم المعلنة والمبطنة، ونخن نعاني دوما من مشكلة النسيان.. نحن أمة كثيرة النسيان بينما الشيعة لا ينسون ويحقدون أيضا، يجب أن نتذكر بما قام به أتباع المذهب الشيعي في الحرم المكي الشريف –مع عدم إنكار علماؤهم لذلك - فلم يجعلوا له حرمة كما فعل القرامطة من قبل .. ففي الوقت الذي كانوا يدعون فيه بالموت لأمريكا والموت لإسرائيل يقوم أتباعهم الشيعة بالتفجير بين المسلمين في الحرم المكي الشريف ونشر المواد السامة في الأنفاق وتهريب المواد المتفجرة مع الحجاج الإيرانيين وعمل المظاهرات وقتل العساكر وبعض الحجاج في أعز بقاع الأرض .. وأما تاريخهم في الحرم فقد قتلوا الحجاج والمصلين في الحرم ونقلوا الحجر الأسود ودمروا البلاد المحرمة .. وقام أحد الشيعة الإيرانيين بضرب الحجر الأسود في بداية عهد الدولة السعودية الثالثة..
والشيعة معروفون من خلال التاريخ بتخاذل علماؤهم في التعامل مع أعداء المسلمين من النصارى واليهود والمغول..
وعند الشيعة يبرز التناقض العقلي العجيب في الفكر الشيعي .. فبعد أن يروي الشيعة قوة علي بن أبي طالب وقدرته على أمور عجائب .. تقف مبهورا في موقفهم من مبايعة علي بن أبي طالب لأبي بكر .. فكيف يبايع هذا البطل من يدَّعون كفره وتغييره لآيات الله عز وجل .. وتقف مبهورا في كيفية قبولهم تزويج علي بن أبي طالب بنته لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه مع أنهم يرون أنه من أصنام قريش. فكيف يمكن التوفيق بين ذلك وبين تعامله مع من يدعون أنهم كفار وكيف زوج بنته لمن يدعون أنه صنم قريش!!

وإن رجعتم للتاريخ فسيظهر لديكم قتل وعداء الذين يتسمون بالشيعة لآل البيت .. فقاتل علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه من أهل الكوفة (الذين يقول الشيعة أنهم هم شيعة علي بن أبي طالب).. وأهل الكوفة الذين راسلوا الحسين ودعوه للبيعة والنصرة ثم خرجوا مع جيش الأمويين وهم الذين قتلوا الحسين رضي الله عنه وأما الحسن فقد كرههم ومقتهم لأنهم ضربوه وسرقوا متاعه .. ولا يستبعد قتلهم له بالسم لأنه سلم الخلافة لمعاوية.
وفي هذه الحالة ينبغي التعرف على مدى الصلة بين أهل البيت والصحابة فقد كانوا يتناسبون ويتسمى كثير من آل البيت بأسماء الصحابة .. وهذا مما يخفيه أئمة الرافضة عن أتباعهم .. وهذا مما ينبغي أن يظهره السنة ولا جواب لدى الشيعة لهذا إلا المراوغة والتهرب.

لن أطيل أكثر والموضوع متشعب جدا ولكن أردت أن أظهر جزء من الخطر الشيعي على الأمة الإسلامية، وما يتوجب علينا تجاه هذا الخطر ألا نتغنى بأمجادهم.. فإن كانوا قاوموا الاحتلال الإسرائيلي للأراضي اللبنانية فذلك ليس عداء لليهود وإنما مقاومة لإحتلال وواقع فرض نفسه عليهم، ولك أخي العزيز أن تجيب: لمَ لم يتحرك حسن نصر الله في ظل العدوان الصهيوني على غزّة في العام المنصرم؟؟
ذلك لأن الأمر لا يعنيه وإنما يعتبر إسرائيل عدوه فقط لإنها تحتل جزءا من الأراضي اللبنانية، ولا تقل لي إن كل الأمة لم تتحرك لأنني سأجيب: الموضوع يتحدث عن حسن نصرالله وليس عن الحكام العرب!!
للشيعة أطماع في المسجد الأقصى فلا تتأملوا في الحاقدين أن يحرروا أراضيكم ولا تتغنوا بأمجادهم فلدينا ما يكفينا من المقاومين لنعتز ونتغنى فيهم..

وشكرا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

.. فإن كانوا قاوموا الاحتلال الإسرائيلي للأراضي اللبنانية فذلك ليس عداء لليهود وإنما مقاومة لإحتلال وواقع فرض نفسه عليهم، ولك أخي العزيز أن تجيب: لمَ لم يتحرك حسن نصر الله في ظل العدوان الصهيوني على غزّة في العام المنصرم؟؟
ذلك لأن الأمر لا يعنيه وإنما يعتبر إسرائيل عدوه فقط لإنها تحتل جزءا من الأراضي اللبنانية، ولا تقل لي إن كل الأمة لم تتحرك لأنني سأجيب: الموضوع يتحدث عن حسن نصرالله وليس عن الحكام العرب!!
للشيعة أطماع في المسجد الأقصى فلا تتأملوا في الحاقدين أن يحرروا أراضيكم ولا تتغنوا بأمجادهم فلدينا ما يكفينا من المقاومين لنعتز ونتغنى فيهم..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم
> 
> نحن لا نربط الإسلام بفعل أبناءه .. بل بعموم أقوال وأفعال أهل السنة.. وكذا عند الشيعة فلا نناقش الأفعال الفردية بل بعموم عمل وأقوال علماء الشيعة.
> 
> وكبار وعلماء الشيعة يتفقون معنا بوحدانية الله ورسالة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكننا ما نختلف معهم فيه ما بعد ذلك..
> فهم يقومون بنقد أعمال حكام الدول التي يتمسك أهلها بالسنة وربط ذلك بالمذهب السني .. والحقيقة أنه ليس من المهم أن ندافع عن حاكم من الحكام الحاليين أو نناقش مع الشيعة فساده من صلاحه .. المهم أن نركز على مناقشة أصول الاعتقاد .
> 
> لذلك قبل أن نعتز بقاداتهم كان من باب أولى الإعتزاز بقادات الأمة الأولين، أو قاداتها المجاهدين الحاليين.. وإيضا قبل الخوض بالدفاع عنهم أن نعرف أفعالهم وأهدافهم المعلنة والمبطنة، ونخن نعاني دوما من مشكلة النسيان.. نحن أمة كثيرة النسيان بينما الشيعة لا ينسون ويحقدون أيضا، يجب أن نتذكر بما قام به أتباع المذهب الشيعي في الحرم المكي الشريف –مع عدم إنكار علماؤهم لذلك - فلم يجعلوا له حرمة كما فعل القرامطة من قبل .. ففي الوقت الذي كانوا يدعون فيه بالموت لأمريكا والموت لإسرائيل يقوم أتباعهم الشيعة بالتفجير بين المسلمين في الحرم المكي الشريف ونشر المواد السامة في الأنفاق وتهريب المواد المتفجرة مع الحجاج الإيرانيين وعمل المظاهرات وقتل العساكر وبعض الحجاج في أعز بقاع الأرض .. وأما تاريخهم في الحرم فقد قتلوا الحجاج والمصلين في الحرم ونقلوا الحجر الأسود ودمروا البلاد المحرمة .. وقام أحد الشيعة الإيرانيين بضرب الحجر الأسود في بداية عهد الدولة السعودية الثالثة..
> والشيعة معروفون من خلال التاريخ بتخاذل علماؤهم في التعامل مع أعداء المسلمين من النصارى واليهود والمغول..
> ...


 

اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ..
يسلموا اديك .. جد هاد الحكي يالي بينحكى مع الاحترام للجميع ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كلامي واضح , انا حكيت نترك الخلافات الدينيه لمرحلة ثانويه ...
الاولى نتخلص من الخطر الصهيوني وبعد هيك بطلعلكو تحكوا خطر شيعي وبطلعلكو تحكو عن تاريخ الشيعه , انا ما ناقشت تاريخ الشيعه وموضوعي واضح , بتكلم عن انسان مسلم ماحد بملك شجاعته وكلمته فعل ,, طلعلولي سني زيه خليني انزل موضوع عنه  :Db465236ff: 
برجع بأكد موضوعي مش لاناقش الخلافات الدينيه وشكرا هدوء على ردك ربما اناقشك بموضوع لاحق مخصص ويسلموا شذى على ردود نورتي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> .. فإن كانوا قاوموا الاحتلال الإسرائيلي للأراضي اللبنانية فذلك ليس عداء لليهود وإنما مقاومة لإحتلال وواقع فرض نفسه عليهم، ولك أخي العزيز أن تجيب: لمَ لم يتحرك حسن نصر الله في ظل العدوان الصهيوني على غزّة في العام المنصرم؟؟
> ذلك لأن الأمر لا يعنيه وإنما يعتبر إسرائيل عدوه فقط لإنها تحتل جزءا من الأراضي اللبنانية، ولا تقل لي إن كل الأمة لم تتحرك لأنني سأجيب: الموضوع يتحدث عن حسن نصرالله وليس عن الحكام العرب!!
> للشيعة أطماع في المسجد الأقصى فلا تتأملوا في الحاقدين أن يحرروا أراضيكم ولا تتغنوا بأمجادهم فلدينا ما يكفينا من المقاومين لنعتز ونتغنى فيهم..


رأيك و بحترمه 
شكرا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]انا فاهم وجهة نظرك يا محمد

يعني في رجال كتير بالتاريخ الحديث إنعرفوا بشجاعتهم وحسن نصر ما حدا بنكر انو شجاع

بس قصدت انو شجاع ضمن نوايـــــــــا غير معلنة وهاد نوع من التعبير عن الرأي

ولما سردتلك جزء من التاريخ فكان نوع من بيان سبب النقد لهالإنسان..

تقبّـــــــــل مروري.. وبالنهاية أن بحترم الرأي الآخر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يعني مشان لما حدا يشوفني بنقد هالحسن نصرالله يعرف ليش نقدته، مش لإنني وظيفتي إني اقول عن فلان وعلان انو أبصر شو!!

هاي بالعامية !!

شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا رأيي حكيته عمار وبحترم ارائكم ..
رايي انهم الشيعة خطر على المجتمع .. والهم اهداف من ورا هالنصر يالي بحققوا ..
وخطرهم متل خطر اي عدو تاني ما بيفرق شي .. 
فهذا مش معناتو اروح اواجه الصهاينة واترك الشيعة يسرحو ويمرحو جوا البلاد وقاعدين بعملو فتن بالشباب المسلمين ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا رأيي حكيته عمار وبحترم ارائكم ..
> رايي انهم الشيعة خطر على المجتمع .. والهم اهداف من ورا هالنصر يالي بحققوا ..
> وخطرهم متل خطر اي عدو تاني ما بيفرق شي .. 
> فهذا مش معناتو اروح اواجه الصهاينة واترك الشيعة يسرحو ويمرحو جوا البلاد وقاعدين بعملو فتن بالشباب المسلمين ..


 
 اوك يسلموا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا رأيي حكيته عمار وبحترم ارائكم ..
> رايي انهم الشيعة خطر على المجتمع .. والهم اهداف من ورا هالنصر يالي بحققوا ..
> وخطرهم متل خطر اي عدو تاني ما بيفرق شي .. 
> فهذا مش معناتو اروح اواجه الصهاينة واترك الشيعة يسرحو ويمرحو جوا البلاد وقاعدين بعملو فتن بالشباب المسلمين ..




وجهة نظرك مزبوطة شذى ويا ريت الكل يكون ملم بللي بصير حوالينا

بكرر انو احنا أمة كثيرة النسيان، ويجب دوما ألا ننسى طالما أن تاريخنا مليء بالمنافقين..

ونحن أكيد نحترم كل وجهات النظر، وأتمنى من الجميع التعمّق بالتاريخ الإسلامي كي نتغلب على أعداء الأمة.

محمد أنا بشكرك ما تضايق مني أوك  :Bl (3):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Smile:

----------


## ملكة الليل

برافو شذى
برافو هدوء عاصف
أرآء صواب 100%
اذا احنا ماعرفنا وين أخطائنا الصغيرة..
 ووين عدونا المخفي..
 وشو نوايا الناس والمذاهب تجاهنا..
 عمرنا مارح ننتصر على اسرائيل,,
ومين اللي قال ان مذهبهم متل المذهب السني؟!!
لما تقرأ عن الشيعه رح تقلب وجهة النظر عندك 100%
والله في البداية كنت متلكم افتخر بنصر الله لاكن انصدمت اني كنت افتخر بواحد يشكل من الأخطار على الأمة الأسلاميه
احنا لازم نخاف من الشيعة ونعتبرها العدو الأول
لأنو اليهوديه والمسيحيه معروفين مين.. ومحدوده ومعرفه وواضحه افكارهم وعداوتهم للمسلمين
بينما الشيعه عداوة مخفيه ولأ وشو...بلبسو متلنا وبوحدو متلنا
وحدو الله ياجماعة
اصحو بكفيكم نوم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 



> *ومين اللي قال ان مذهبهم متل المذهب السني؟!!*




احنا ما حكينا هالشي  :SnipeR (62): 




> *لما تقرأ عن الشيعه رح تقلب وجهة النظر عندك 100%*




قارئ و متوسع و متابع أيضا  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> احنا ما حكينا هالشي 
> 
> 
> 
> قارئ و متوسع و متابع أيضا 
> [/align]


  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## nawayseh

بسم الله والحمد لله 

والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله محمد بن عبده الله 

وبعد 


ان الشيعة أخطر على الاسلام من اليهود 

وهذه حقيقة وليس مجرد كلمات جائرة 

فالشيعة بمعتقداتها الاثنى العشرية والخمائنية والملالية 

ومنها المعتدل 

كلها تصب في اطار واحد 

وهو نشر الفكر الممنهج للشيعة 
وهو أخطر ما يصوره الرجل المؤمن بالله وبنبيه 

ومتبع سنته وصحبه رضوان الله عليهم 

اخواني بالله 

احذروا الشيعة 

احذروا الشيعة 

ليس بكلمات وليس بهتافات انما بفعل حقيقي لا جدال به ولا سكات 

ان الشيعة خطراً كبيراً

انهم من يسب صحابة رسولنا الكريم 

ويتهجم على زوجة نبينا الكريم 

ان نعال صحابة رسولنا وزوجاته 

تتوجد على رؤوسهم 

بل وان نعالهم هي اطهر منهم جميعاً 

فهم اصحاب مذهب باطل والاسلام منهم برء كبرائة الذئب من دم سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام
وتقبلوو مروروي مع الشكر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اوكي يا شباب وصبايا خطر الشيعة كبير  .

----------


## ملكة الليل

قارئ ومتوسع ومتابع ايضا :SnipeR (62): 

*الحمدلله*

----------


## ملكة الليل

احنا ماحكينا هالشي :SnipeR (62): 


اللي بقرأ كلامكم هيك بفهم كأنو الشيعه متل السنه
لأ وابن العم مأيدك كمان هاي زيادة الطينة بله

----------


## ملكة الليل

> 





> اوكي يا شباب وصبايا خطر الشيعة كبير  .



هيك من الأول بس ماتكون عشان ترضيهم وتختصر

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شكرا ملكة الليل , النوايسة , عبد الله الشرفا لانكم شاركتونا النقاش ..

انا عم بحكي هالحكي مشان ادافع عن اسلامي لانه واجبنا اصلا .. وواجبنا نوعي شباب الامة للصح مش يضلو مخدوعين بنصر الله يالي مرة قعد يحكي عن ( معاوية بن ابي سفيان رضي الله عنه )  اتهمه بالكفر استغفر الله ..
الشيعة يالي قعدو يسبو زوجات الرسول الكريم . شو بنتأمل منهم ؟ هدول مش اعداء للدين ؟؟


الشيعة الهم 70 مذهب ولا واحد منهم بقرب للسنة بشي ..

----------


## ملكة الليل

> شكرا ملكة الليل , النوايسة , عبد الله الشرفا لانكم شاركتونا النقاش ..
> 
> انا عم بحكي هالحكي مشان ادافع عن اسلامي لانه واجبنا اصلا .. وواجبنا نوعي شباب الامة للصح مش يضلو مخدوعين بنصر الله يالي مرة قعد يحكي عن ( معاوية بن ابي سفيان رضي الله عنه )  اتهمه بالكفر استغفر الله ..
> الشيعة يالي قعدو يسبو زوجات الرسول الكريم . شو بنتأمل منهم ؟ هدول مش اعداء للدين ؟؟
> 
> 
> الشيعة الهم 70 مذهب ولا واحد منهم بقرب للسنة بشي ..







 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

